# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  tìm chỗ học thiết kế đồ hoạ

## quynhhoa

em thi khối a nhưng các ngành đào tạo thđh lại tuyển sinh khối h, vậy nếu học khoa cntt em có được học tkđh không? nếu được thì sau khi tốt nghiệp có dễ kiếm việc thiết kế đồ họa không?

----------


## zincos

ặc, cái đấy bạn tự học đc mà, đầu tiên bạn học qua về bố cục, cách bố trí màu sắc rồi xong sang các phần mềm.....còn kiếm đc việc hay ko thì phụ thuộc vào bạn và vào vận may [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## deadbyme

*dich vụ visa*

du lich phan thiet, du lich da lat, du lich phu quoc, du lich da nang, du lich mien trung, du lich nha trang, du lich vung tau
dich vu visa,dich vu lam visa, lam visa, lam visa nhanh

----------

